# Keep it hundred



## Amelison

Hi, I don't understand this sentence: "Your Grandma wants to throw you a sick kickback on a saturday night. You know...Keep it hundred" It's a guy who tries to convince someone to go somewhere. I translated: Ta grand-mère veut te donner du fric samedi soir. Tu sais, il faut pas cracher dessus" but I know it's wrong...Maybe somebody could help me? Thank you!


----------



## constantlyconfused

This makes no sense to me. A kickback is a bribe, but a 'sick' kickback? - and 'keep it hundred'?
Where did you read this?


----------



## Kelly B

Sick in US English is newer slang for awesome, but the rest of it is a mystery to me, too.


----------



## pointvirgule

Bienvenue au forum, Amelison. 

Pourrait-on en savoir plus sur le contexte ? D'où vient ce passage ? Dans quelles circonstances est-ce prononcé ?

En attendant, voici quelques tuyaux :
– Selon le Urban Dictionary_, kickback _est apparemment un terme slang pour _party_ : _fête_, _soirée entre amis._
– Pour _keep it hundred_, voir cet autre fil : I need you to keep it one hunnit. Seulement, je vois mal le rapport sans plus de contexte.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Agree with everyone else. Seems poorly written and confusing. Not sure what is being kept "hundred" ...and usually we say "keep it one hundred" for the meaning pointvirgule linked to.

I don't get how "keeping it 100," or in other words, "keeping it real," applies to his grandmother throwing him a "kickback."


----------



## Amelison

C'est dans une série sur laquelle je travaille. Des parents veulent organiser une "quicinera", c'est-à-dire une grande fête pour les 15 ans de leur fille, et elle ne veut pas. Un gars qui dit avoir travaillé avec des jeunes en difficulté dit aux parents: "Ne vous inquiétez pas, je vais la convaincre" et il va dire trouver la jeune fille pour lui dire cette phrase. Ensuite il dit "You down?". Voilà, je ne sais pas si c'est plus clair...


----------



## wildan1

Amelison, are you sure you heard, _"Keep it hundred."_?

Perhaps another word that sounds like "hundred" was really spoken? _Keep it humble?_


----------



## Topsie

Maybe (mais sans conviction) keep it to a hundred = limit it to one hundred guests


----------



## Amelison

Yes, it's keep it hundred (I have the text)


----------



## wildan1

No idea of what that is supposed to mean, then--it really does not add up (unless there is more context you haven't mentioned).


----------



## Amelison

Non, I don't have more context to mention, but I wonder if it doesn't mean: Your grandmother is going to throw you a lot of money for the organisation of your quincinera and you  can keep a little amount for you" ?


----------



## Kelly B

The organization of your quinceanera? That sounds like context you haven't told us about yet....? you said he was trying to convince her to go somewhere. 
Is it _keep it *to *a hundred_, by any chance?

edited for failure to read properly, I'm sorry


----------



## Amelison

Yes, I told you it was a quincinera (voir plus haut). No, it's really "keep it hundred". Thank you very much to all of you!


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Not to beat a dead horse, but that's really the full sentence? Nothing else between "You know..." and "keep it hundred?"    Not that I don't believe you, but it's just a weird phrase. What is the sentence before what you showed us, and after?


----------



## Itisi

Amelison said:


> Your grandmother is going to throw you a lot of money for the organisation of your quincinera and you  can keep a little amount for you" ?


That is not what it means.  As mentioned above, it means 'your grandmother wants to throw a party for you.  And whatever 'keep it hundred' means, it does not mean 'keep some money for yourself'.

I think 'You down?' might mean, 'are you depressed?'


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Oh I would guess "You down?" means "are you game?" or , are you "in?"  Meaning...are you willing to do it?  So the speaker is asking if the she's in agreement to do it, kind of thing.  Like if someone would say "I have a craving for french fries and am going to go get some. You down?" (ie, you want to go with me, etc)


----------



## Kelly B

Soleil_Couchant said:


> "You down?" means "are you game?" or , are you "in?" Meaning...are you willing to do it?


----------



## Amelison

Yes, it's the real sentence. I told you he says "You down" for the context...But I think it's funny if he says something like: Tu pourras en garder un peu, because he just explained the parents that he works at rec center with at risk youngs...


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

I'm still perplexed. If he works at a rec center for at risk youth, it's possible he's overly trying to be "hip" using the slang of "you down" and "sick" and "keep it hundred" ... maybe he's overly abusing "hip" phrases?


----------



## Amelison

Yes, maybe you're right, but I don't know what he means exactly...


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Well if that's true, he could just be throwing a bunch of nonsensical crap in to sound hip. Sort of just like "Want to go to the party, you down, ya feel, ya hip, keep it hundred" ...just overdoing it in an obnoxious way haha.  That's as far as I've got.

Again "keep it hundred" is probably a poorly spoken use of "keep it one hundred" which means "keep it real" or honest ... It doesn't fit in the context but maybe he's just throwing a bunch of those around to sound cool, or to try to relate to her because she's young.


----------



## Amelison

Okay, thank you very much!


----------



## Scrivener

Interesting thread! 



Soleil_Couchant said:


> Well if that's true, he could just be throwing a bunch of nonsensical crap in to sound hip... to try to relate to her because she's young.



This explanation makes sense to me. The writer's been having fun with a slang thesaurus and didn't get the "hundred" bit quite right. 
In plain language of my generation: "Your grandma's offering to throw a nice party for you on Saturday evening. Be honest, aren't you interested?"


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Scrivener said:


> Be honest, aren't you interested?"



Ahh okay, that's what my brain wasn't connecting. That the "Keep it 100" was possibly connected to "You down?"  Right. So he's asking her to "keep it real, are you up for it/willing to do it?" I guess? That could make a semblance of sense


----------



## Amelison

Yes but it's not that...I can't explain you the intonation, but it is the intonation of: "Ni vu ni connu, tu pourras en mettre de côté", even if maybe it's not the exact sense...


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

what show is this? can I see a clip? haha. I might get it that way


----------



## Itisi

Amelison, 'keep it hundred' *does not and cannot *mean 'tu pourrais en mettre de côté/en garder un peu!  Just forget that idea and then you stand a chance of understanding what is being suggested.


----------



## pointvirgule

Itisi said:


> Amelison, 'keep it hundred' *does not and cannot *mean 'tu pourrais en mettre de côté/en garder un peu! Just forget that idea and then you stand a chance of understanding what is being suggested.


+12


----------



## Amelison

Oui, mais je ne comprends pas, alors il vaut mieux écrire quelque-chose de crédible qui va avec l'image et le jeu des acteurs plutôt que d'écrire n'importe quoi lol...


----------



## Turq

Hi Amelison. 



Soleil_Couchant said:


> Ahh okay, that's what my brain wasn't connecting. That the "Keep it 100" was possibly connected to "You down?"  Right. So he's asking her to "keep it real, are you up for it/willing to do it?" I guess? That could make a semblance of sense



Soleil_Couchant is right about "keep it real" (see link below) and I suspect also right about the speaker just throwing in a load of slightly off teen slang.

http://www.bustle.com/articles/8123...-all-your-questions-about-the-phrase-answered


----------



## Itisi

*Amelson*, si tu suis le lien que *Turq* vient de poster tu auras l'explication de 'Keep it hundred' (qui a déjà été donnée plus tôt dans ce fil !).


Amelison said:


> il vaut mieux écrire quelque-chose de crédible  plutôt que d'écrire n'importe quoi ...


Justement, "tu pourrais en mettre de côté/en garder un peu", *ça*, c'est n'importe quoi !  Il faudrait que ce soit 'Keep *a* hundred' pour vouloir dire 'Garde cent'.  Et  la grand-mère veut organiser la fête *elle-même*, et pas donner de l'argent à la fille pour qu'elle l'organise : "Your Grandma wants to throw you a sick kickback".  Relis soigneusement *tout* le fil depuis le début.


----------



## pointvirgule

Ceci dit...
Il semble qu'une _quinceañera _(notez l'orthographe) est une fête toute spéciale, car elle marque le passage à l'âge adulte pour les jeunes filles latinos. Donc, je me demande si, par hasard, quand le type dit : _keep it 100_ (= _be true to yourself_), il n'y a pas une nuance de _be true to your roots_, _respecte tes racines _?

(Ou j'aurais mieux fait de me taire, ce fil étant déjà assez confus comme ça ?)


----------



## Itisi

pointvirgule said:


> (Ou j'aurais mieux fait de me taire, ce fil étant déjà assez confus comme ça ?)


Au contraire, ça expliquerait enfin pourquoi il dit ça !  Et aussi pourquoi c'est la grand-mère qui veut organiser cette fête.


----------



## Nicomon

Le site que Turq a mis en lien est justement celui que je n'avais pas osé mettre dans le fil I need you to keep it one hunnit que pv a mentionné plus haut.
J'ai reconnu tout de suite les exemples et cette phrase citée : 





> Keeping it 100 (or keeping it one "hunnit," an alternative way of saying the same thing) means to be you,
> be honest, *be true to yourself and the people you love,* be unapologetic but *respectful at the same time*, and be the best at what you do.


 

Comme Itisi, j'aime cette dernière analyse, pv. Une nuance _be true to your roots_ me semble très plausible.
Et peut-être aussi _respectful to your grandma _?


----------



## Gilbert B

Ahah ça fait plusieurs années que je traduis du rap US et ça me fait toujours rire quand même des américains ont parfois du mal à comprendre leur propre langue, mais bon c'est la même chose pour nous en France quand on voit les nouveaux groupes émergeants. Pour être familié avec ce genre de texte je te dirai qu'il ne faut pas toujours chercher un sens absolu du début à la fin, la plupart du temps c'est juste pour caler une rime et parfois c'est juste une expression pour faire genre mais qui n'a pas forcément grand sens dans le contexte. Ici sans avoir plus de contexte voilà comment je traduirais ça :
"Your Grandma wants to throw you a sick kickback on a saturdaynight. You know...Keep it hundred" -> "Ta grand-mère veut t'organiser une putain de soirée samedi... Mais bon prends-toi pas la tête".
Keep it 100 c'est rester soi-même, être authentique. Donc dans ce contexte "pas trop y réfléchir".

Edit: J'avais pas vu le contexte d'une fête pour passer à l'âge adulte. Dans ce cas là on peut alors traduire 100 par être authentique dans le sens de connaître ses racines et être respectueux comme dit plus haut et non pas comme je l'ai traduit dans mon message.


----------

